# Minot pheasant hunting



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

Has anyone had luck pheasant hunting around the minot area?


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

Ryan's a persistent little cuss huh?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

You don't understand the internet souting rule???

http://nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=31992


----------

